# The Rat Skyscraper (R-695)



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Well it is getting close to Christmas when im getting my rats, so we are soon to be ordering a cage. I am thinking about the Rat Skyscraper (R-695) Do you think this will be good for 2 young female rats?

It says i can buy it Galvanized for $92, or Power-Coated for $114
What is the difference between Galvanized and Power-Coated? I want to buy the better one.

Check it out and tell me what you think  http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/

Thanks


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

That's a nice cage, but go with the powder-coated, as the galvanized absorbs urine and your cage will start to permanently stink. And add the flip top for $10. From what I've heard people never regret getting the flip top (and if you never use it, $10 isn't that much of a loss!). 

If you don't mind a little bit of extra work, and have the room, the Ferret Nation Cage model 141 might be in your price range.

http://www.ferret.com/ItemDetail.aspx?ItemNo=630303

For females you would have to put hardware cloth over the bars, as they are wide enough for them to slip through, and you'd have to use fleece for bedding as the pans aren't very deep.

It's so important to research cages (as all of the other rat stuff you've been learning about!). I'm so glad you're thinking this through!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes, power coated in Martin's is ALWAYS best. Many of us like getting the flip-top as well, I'd never do without it. Also, the door on the bottom of the 698 make it not easy to get to the shelf... Many suggest doing a custom order and getting the ferret-sized doors.

It would make a super-lovely home for 2 females. Lots of room and if you get a touch of GGMR, you could add 3 more.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

martins cages are great!
i have a powder coated R-685 with the flip top lid and me & my ratties are happy with it. 
i'm definitely going to get a ferret nation in a few years though..and more rats! ;]


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey thanks guys. Ya im going to get the flip top and power coated. Yes i will use fleece as bedding. 
Can i use fleece to put over the levels too?

I checked out that cage you said lostbutnotforgot, its kinda little compared to the R-695.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

AustinXAPMX3 said:


> Hey thanks guys. Ya im going to get the flip top and power coated. Yes i will use fleece as bedding.
> Can i use fleece to put over the levels too?
> 
> I checked out that cage you said lostbutnotforgot, its kinda little compared to the R-695.


It's bigger.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

AustinXAPMX3 said:


> Hey thanks guys. Ya im going to get the flip top and power coated. Yes i will use fleece as bedding.
> Can i use fleece to put over the levels too?
> 
> I checked out that cage you said lostbutnotforgot, its kinda little compared to the R-695.


The FN is actually larger, I have a FN and I absolutely love it! It is the easiest cage in the world to clean

-according to the ratty corner calculator the FN can hold 9 rat. I personally would never put that many in that small a space. 

-the R-695 can hold 5 max on the same calculator


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

glindella said:


> AustinXAPMX3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey thanks guys. Ya im going to get the flip top and power coated. Yes i will use fleece as bedding.
> ...


6 in the FN, I think.

The shelf doesn't count. :lol:


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ya but il only have 2 rats. And can you buy the FN power-coated?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

AustinXAPMX3 said:


> Ya but il only have 2 rats. And can you buy the FN power-coated?


The wire is already coated.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh, and plus il probabaly end of getting 1 more anyways, after a little bit ...... :roll: :roll: Maybe more lol


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Forensic said:


> AustinXAPMX3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey thanks guys. Ya im going to get the flip top and power coated. Yes i will use fleece as bedding.
> ...


Actually, the R-695 is the bigger of the two . I persoanlly have the R-695, and leave it at my parent's place for visits home on holidays. I love it, even after 2 and a half years. The FN replaced it as my main cage, but mainly because cleaning is easier in the FN, and I'm a major cage 'ho!










Ignore the clutter in the background... we leave the cage in the basement at my parents place, rather than haul it up three flights of stairs for the two days that I'm home. They will be in my bedroom over the christmas holidays though


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Is that the R-695! Its very spacey. How did you get it in black, did it just come like that? Because in the picture it shows it silver. I want mine black! lol


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Black is the powdercoated version . There is LOTS of space. It's suited for 5 rats, but when I visit my parents I end up having to squeeze 8 in there *hides face*.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

YAY ive already planned on getting the power-coated version. YES IL GET THE CAGE IN BLACK!  lol i think the silver is ugly.

Oh and by the way where can i get fleece?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh good, I hate the silver too . 

I get my fleece at a local fabric store chain. I know JoAnns is all through the US, but if that fails you can try Walmart. You'll pay more at walmart though


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ya i dont like the silver either. Ya i was thinking walmart or something like that. Thanks


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Just to let you know... Martin's R-695's are often on backorder and I'd think, especially this time of year. You may want to order the cage sooner rather than later if you hope to have rats by Christmas.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

and instead of purchasing fleece I cut up my old sweatshirts and fleece coats to fit the cage. It saves money. =]


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

The FN 142 is the big one that holds many rats but if you have young or small rats they will slip through the bars.

ferret.com sells this cage for 154.95 & they have a flat rate shipping fee of 6.95... so cruise around the site & see if there is anything else you want before you finalize the order, the 6.95 covers it all


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

the feret nation one looks nice and it is easy to clean to if i were u austin id buy the fn but it is really up to u


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

AustinXAPMX3 said:


> Oh, and plus il probabaly end of getting 1 more anyways, after a little bit ...... :roll: :roll: Maybe more lol



lol.. hes got the ratty bug already..good on ya!!


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

ratrover said:


> the feret nation one looks nice and it is easy to clean to if i were u austin id buy the fn but it is really up to u


Agreed. I loath cage cleaning with a passion and I don't even mind cleaning out my FN. Plus shipping is cheaper and as someone mentioned, your Martin's might take a while to get to you. Plus when you do add a few more rats you'll always want cage cleaning to be as easy as possible.  

But like I originally said, the hardware cloth is a bit of a pain to put on (even if it is a one time thing).


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Since the cage comes not put together and we have to put it together, does it come with all the stuff needed to put it together?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes, but it comes with C-rings. 99% of rat owners prefer to put them together with zip-ties.  Trust me! Get a good bunch of 'em, and use them instead. Worst comes to worst, your ratties chew them off. Most don't.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Are these zip-ties? Arent they the things where you put the end in the top then pull and it tightens?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Those are zipties or cable ties as we call them in Canada. :roll: They are invaluable to have around for your rats


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Will the rats chew them up like crazy?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Most don't. I've *never* had a rat chew them. Some people have, though.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

oh ok, il have to get some


----------

